# Any way to know if an HME app is running?



## djl25 (May 26, 2005)

I have a script that uses osdwriter to display messages on a hacked Tivo HD. If an HME app is running (Pandora, Rhapsody, etc), running the script reboots the unit. Is there any way to tell from the command line if one is running? PS just returns a bunch of unlabeled SwedishChef instances.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

HME apps don't run on the TiVo, so I wouldn't expect them to show up to ps. They're just another state for the almighty tivoapp to be in.

Beyond that, I've never had a hacked TiVo that did HME, so I don't know.


----------



## djl25 (May 26, 2005)

In case anyone stumbles on this thread and needs an answer, this IS possible on a hacked TiVo, by installing rsyslog and watching the tvlog file. A solution can be found on the other forum:
http://www.deal data base.com/forum/showthread.php?66672-rsyslog-5-8-4


----------

